# Northern Ireland Meet



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi guys

i know these have died down considerably after having a good "run" of them.
Sooooooo is there any interest in having a reunion in the new year? Plus anyone who hasnt attended before of course.
Usual place, Halfords carpark Newtownabbey for 11am.....ish.

Sam
Pete
Steve Mac
Richard
Steve


----------



## ttnoir (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm up for it. Fingers crossed I can get the car running right!


----------



## BelfasTT (Nov 30, 2008)

I would hope to make it along, could not make the last meet.


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

ohhhh, ok then sam
good man


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll make the numbers up to 5 :? Never been to a meet before, belfasTT tipped me off about this one.


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

I'll be up for it. The TT has gone, but so what. Happy christmas fellow NIers


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Excellent! Posted this then forgot about it :lol: not getting my email notifications to replies.
Anyway if we could all post our real names :lol: and i will update my first post with all those hoping to attend.
A date can be arranged later hopefully to suit all.
Pete would be good to see the new 4.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

My name is Steve Dennis, hoping to attend, but don't know what work has planned for me in the new year yet :?


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

3 or 10 jan suits me at the moment


----------



## ttnoir (Nov 30, 2007)

ttnoir aka Carlos


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Happy New Year

I haven't been on the forum since May 2009!!!! 

So what date are we talking about Sam?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

:lol: at least your back now.
Pete had suggested next Sunday, that suits me.


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes back until I get very busy again! Next Sunday (10th) suits me......11.30 Halfords rings a bell.

So what part of the country are we visiting?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Name added to the list.
Dont really mind steve, anyone any suggestion for a destination?


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Happy New Year
> 
> I haven't been on the forum since May 2009!!!!
> 
> So what date are we talking about Sam?


Welcome back


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Dec are you able to manage this one?


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

How did it go, guys? Did you get out for a spin? 8)


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey mate.
Hopefully this Sunday if your up for it?


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

I will not be able to make this one, off on hols for a bit of sun later this week. Enjoy (assuming the weather is OK)


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> Dec are you able to manage this one?


Sam,

Wont be able to make this one. Hopefully be able to make one some time soon.

Best of luck with the run lads. Looking forward to the pictures.

Dec


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

so, see you all this sunday then?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I'll be there pete. Hopefully the others will respond soon...


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> I'll be there pete. Hopefully the others will respond soon...


This Sunday 10th Jan 11.30 am Halfords (car park) Newtownabbey

I'll be there!


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

ok, i'll be going for dirtiest car award again then...


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Petesy said:


> ok, i'll be going for dirtiest car award again then...


Mmmmmm I doubt i will have the chance to clean mine too, although for all the miles mine does its not that bad anyway :lol:


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

sniper-sam said:


> Hey mate.
> Hopefully this Sunday if your up for it?


Durrr! My bad. Am getting way ahead of myself - thought it was yesterday :roll:

I got a PM from Stevie (I think it was - apologies if it wasn't) - I haven't actually got a TT yet, still on the hunt, but I would have popped down to say hello had I not been in England with work. Next time...

Look forward to hearing how it goes - and lots of pics please


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm not going to be able to make it to this one, hopefully make one later in the year. Sorry guys

Steve


----------



## BelfasTT (Nov 30, 2008)

I should make it, if its going ahead?

Steve.


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Yip going ahead, I'll add you to the list.


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Not sure what peoples thoughts are on meeting on Sunday given current weather conditions, I mean i'm still up for it but is everyone else?
Anyway those that dont have number for people then here is mine 07801075801.
You can send a quick txt if you cant make it or whatever.
Hopefully see everyone on Sunday.

SteveMac do you have ian's number? See if he fancies it.


----------



## ttnoir (Nov 30, 2007)

Won't be able to make it this sunday  . Hopefully the next 1!


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

i'll see what its like on sunday...


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

OK for those that are thinking of giving it a miss due to weather can i suggest that we maybe still meet up and rather than driving round the country we find a coffee shop and go and have a latte and some chat?
I have spent all week driving round the country in a bloody rear wheel drive van without any problems so i'm sure out cars will be just fine  
Anyway those that come on tonight or tomorrow morning let me know what ou think. I dont want to be driving all the way up to Halfords to be the only one there, it is a hell of a drive for me


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Weather permitting,....and it's been awful. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

A skinny latte may just be best option, so who's up for it whatever the weather? [smiley=gossip.gif]

Ian, won't make it, he's off skiing!


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Bloody typical, he's always bloody skiing :lol:


----------

